# Jobs/Money/opportunity



## wibisana (Mar 1, 2022)

sorry, i cant think proper title.
so basically how bad it is for your people especially young people to get a job or make a living...

here some video from other countries.


i heard US also got it bad,many city/state you can go homeless with a job (you need double shift to meet your montlhy need)

here in Indonesia we got it pretty bad, especially after corona pamdemic
but the silverlining is that you can do entrepeneur, small business with verysmall/little upfront capital.
online/modern tech really open new opportunity, sell cakes/stuff (like my wife) become uber driver etc.

pls do share tips so maybe it can be useful.
imo, i think to be jack all trade can be very useful trait to have. i mean to be specialist surely will pay you a lot of money, but you have to study very long time. and not all people can do that (afford the money or the time), so i learned a lot of skills/knowledge and if i got fired from my job, i could apply as many jobs as i can, because usually it need 50-100s aplication letters just to have 10 interview around here lol.

also dont depend on people, govt, private company. i mean if you get employed it is good, but not getting employed is not the end of your world. do stuff, make stuff, sell stuff. as long as it is not illegal, nothing wrong doing some hard labors.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 1, 2022)

I invest in stocks and crypto's, stream video games on Twitch and sell items on eBay. I'm not rich by any stretch of the imagination, but I created my own opportunities and am now able to work from home and live quite comfortably without having to work too hard.

I'm also very frugal with my finances. Very careful about what I spend on and how much.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Keishin (Mar 1, 2022)

The worst thing is that they expect students to have 2 to 5 years of work experience on the field lmfao.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jim (Mar 1, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> I invest in stocks and crypto's, stream video games on Twitch and sell items on eBay. I'm not rich by any stretch of the imagination, but I created my own opportunities and am now able to work from home and live quite comfortably without having to work too hard.
> 
> I'm also very frugal with my finances. Very careful about what I spend on and how much.


I wish i could live like htat


----------



## Raiden (Mar 1, 2022)

I'm going to be an Associate this year at a law firm. Consider myself very lucky.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Jim (Mar 1, 2022)

Raiden said:


> I'm going to be an Associate this year at a law firm. Consider myself very lucky.


it was because if your experience in NF
j/k


----------



## Raiden (Mar 1, 2022)

Jim said:


> it was because if your experience in NF
> j/k



Gotta make sure I hide that.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schneider (Mar 1, 2022)

wibisana said:


> sorry, i cant think proper title.
> so basically how bad it is for your people especially young people to get a job or make a living...
> 
> here some video from other countries.
> ...


if you're a male, it's an unspoken fact here that doing manual labors at construction can net more money than office desk work esp. post-pandemic hit with the salary cuts plus prepaid taxes. stigma will always be there though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 2, 2022)

The difference between having capital and not is massive when it comes to opportunities.

I'm currently looking for a new job, but it also doesn't matter if I find a job or not, cuz I'll likely start a business in 9 months or so.

In Sydney, Uber drivers (pre COViD) can get about $2000 (AUD) a week. 

Facebook groups are pretty active now if you want to post and do catering to something.

Centrelink (government) also have tones of job finder skeem and other payment for lower income and low asset people.

Very easy to survive here in Australia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schneider (Mar 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> The difference between having capital and not is massive when it comes to opportunities.
> 
> I'm currently looking for a new job, but it also doesn't matter if I find a job or not, cuz I'll likely start a business in 9 months or so.
> 
> ...




8000 AUD a month (80 mil rupiah @wibisana )

Can you live comfortably on this in sydney? In indonesia your fookin rich with that numbers.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jim (Mar 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Centrelink (government) also have tones of job finder skeem and other payment for lower income and low asset people.


Government!? But DDJ is afraid of the government!
j/k


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 2, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Gotta make sure I hide that.


Your honor I move that this mf gets banned for shitposting in the court.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 9, 2022)

Keishin said:


> The worst thing is that they expect students to have 2 to 5 years of work experience on the field lmfao.



That's always such a ball ache. Companies just want fully trained staff but don't want to provide training themselves. And then graduates are stuck in this needs experience trap.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 10, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> That's always such a ball ache. Companies just want fully trained staff but don't want to provide training themselves. And then graduates are stuck in this needs experience trap.


Depends on the company and skill set. Some career path are rare to fine good people and expense to hire experienced people, so they would be willing to hire and build on grads. 

Although experience is always the key and Uni students should gain some experience (even if it's no pay intern) in their field while in Uni before gradating to get a head start.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 10, 2022)

whenever there are threads around money

i wonder if there's ever _enough_ money

do we get to a point where we don't want more? can one be financially satisfied with where they are in life?


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 10, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> whenever there are threads around money
> 
> i wonder if there's ever _enough_ money
> 
> do we get to a point where we don't want more? can one be financially satisfied with where they are in life?



I can say that I am happy with my money. I don't need more, just needs to keep pace with inflation.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 10, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> whenever there are threads around money
> 
> i wonder if there's ever _enough_ money
> 
> do we get to a point where we don't want more? can one be financially satisfied with where they are in life?


GIVE ME MORE MONEY


----------



## Jim (Mar 10, 2022)

Shanks said:


> GIVE ME MORE MONEY


We should make these forums give a dollar to the thread creator for every thread that reaches 3 pages. It would bring people back
j/k


----------



## Karasu (Mar 10, 2022)

Kinda freaks meowt.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 11, 2022)

Jim said:


> We should make these forums give a dollar to the thread creator for every thread that reaches 3 pages. It would bring people back
> j/k



if the pandemic didnt bring people back
they're never coming back

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 11, 2022)

and i guess, we don't know the true number of how many have been banned from ever returning

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Mar 11, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> if the pandemic didnt bring people back
> they're never coming back


i was just kidding.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 11, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> and i guess, we don't know the true number of how many have been banned from ever returning


----------



## Raiden (Mar 11, 2022)

Son Goku said:


> Your honor I move that this mf gets banned for shitposting in the court.



we all gonna end up in prison smh.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 12, 2022)

56 jobs applied for so far
4 first round interviews (or locked in)
2 Second rounds  (or locked in)

Expecting 1 or 2 more locked in early next week.

I think I might get a job offer for one of my second round interview, though not sure I want that job. Sounds like great culture, 100% work from home (which is what i wanted), but about $10K- $25K (got to double check) under my current total remuneration and 1 level below my current role.

While I have time to find a good job (cuz I will get about 8 months pay), getting made redundant really fucks with your mind.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Schneider (Mar 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> 56 jobs applied for so far
> 4 first round interviews (or locked in)
> 2 Second rounds  (or locked in)
> 
> ...


you a family man mate

its a whole different ball game

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 15, 2022)

Schneider said:


> you a family man mate
> 
> its a whole different ball game


Yeah, funny. 10 years~ ago, I quit my job and only have $1k in the bank. Gives no fuck. Took about 3 months off to play Diablo II... No nerves at all.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Mar 16, 2022)

Why are companies so strick these days? Despite having some pretty relevant technical experiences, that can transfer across various industries, most of the jobs I applied for also want industries experiences.

I work in financial services and 40% of my interviews (or potential) are within this sector.

I might need to start tailoring my CVs at industries level to increase my hit rate.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 17, 2022)

Someone give me advice, anyone @Island @Vagrant Tom @Delta Shell

I am potentially doing a third round interview (potentially final round) tomorrow. This job like I said above sounds like it's got great culture, 100% WFH, opportunities to travel to the head office monthly, etc. Problem is, it's 1 - 2 level below my current role and maybe $10k - $25k under my current remuneration.

Now, I have other interviews locked in. A Talent screening interview today and another talent screening for a different company tomorrow. Both of these jobs pay more, but it's at least 2 - 3 weeks away from the final round.

There are also alot of jobs in the market, and maybe 10 new one every week.

My redundancy isn't going to finalised until early May, and I can't start a new role until then also.

What should I do if tomorrow they offered me a job? @Delta Shell I notice you change jobs a few times recently. Did you start a job and then got a better offer later and you jump ship then?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Island (Mar 17, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Someone give me advice, anyone @Island @Vagrant Tom @Delta Shell
> 
> I am potentially doing a third round interview (potentially final round) tomorrow. This job like I said above sounds like it's got great culture, 100% WFH, opportunities to travel to the head office monthly, etc. Problem is, it's 1 - 2 level below my current role and maybe $10k - $25k under my current remuneration.
> 
> ...


Have you discussed compensation with them at all yet?

I'm sure they expect you to ask for more than what they initially offer. You're coming from a higher level role and one that makes more money. WFH is nice, but for most people it's not $25K nice. I'd see what they offer, explain where you're coming from and how much you're looking to make, and see if they adjust accordingly.

On the other hand, maybe WFH is $25K nice. I don't know how much you currently make or what your expenses look like, but if you're already making a significant amount, it might be worth having a conversation with the important people in your life.

Another element is if this would hinder your career advancement. Taking a lower position isn't the end of the world and I doubt future interviewers would look down on it, but if you're advancement-driven, it might not be the right move.

That being said, May is a long time for now. If you're offered the job tomorrow, you could always accept now and withdraw if/when something better comes along. I was at a meeting yesterday and we were discussing how ~40% of people offered a position at our company don't make it to start day. Agreeing to a job you don't intend to start isn't the most honest thing, but apparently people are doing it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shanks (Mar 17, 2022)

Island said:


> Have you discussed compensation with them at all yet?


Not yet. The phone screening was with the hiring manager and he was more trying to sell me the role than anything. The job ad gave a range depending on experience, but it did not say "+super" or "Total". If the higher range is "+ super", then it's only $10k below my current remuneration, which isn't too bad.



Island said:


> I'm sure they expect you to ask for more than what they initially offer. You're coming from a higher level role and one that makes more money. WFH is nice, but for most people it's not $25K nice. I'd see what they offer, explain where you're coming from and how much you're looking to make, and see if they adjust accordingly.



Agree. Definitely going to push for more after they make an offer, but need to structure it in away that doesn't sound arrogant and they don't withdraw the offer.



Island said:


> On the other hand, maybe WFH is $25K nice. I don't know how much you currently make or what your expenses look like, but if you're already making a significant amount, it might be worth having a conversation with the important people in your life.



Got a family of 4 to look after and planning another kid. Also want to buy an investment property later, so reducing salary will hinder my borrowing power. But this is only short term, so a slight reduction is okay, but not $25K okay  



Island said:


> Another element is if this would hinder your career advancement. Taking a lower position isn't the end of the world and I doubt future interviewers would look down on it, but if you're advancement-driven, it might not be the right move.


Yeah. More than 10 years ago, I got my first executive position. During the pass decade, while my salary did double, my role remains fairly the same as I generally go to a new role/company with the expectation to get my foot in the door initially and work towards a promotion. That haven't worked too well and I was never able exceeded my position / title from 10 years ago. 



Island said:


> That being said, May is a long time for now. If you're offered the job tomorrow, you could always accept now and withdraw if/when something better comes along. I was at a meeting yesterday and we were discussing how ~40% of people offered a position at our company don't make it to start day. Agreeing to a job you don't intend to start isn't the most honest thing, but apparently people are doing it.


I was hoping that someone would come here and tell me that this is okay  . I've had at least 5 people who accepted job offers from me previously and pulled out before the start date.

To be honest, the goal is to work for another year or so and once my third kid is born, I quit the job and start my business, so position / title or even a small pay cut don't matter at this point. 

Time is very important though. On top of kids, I've already secured a part time gig that pays pretty well (hourly rate) and don't want to waste to much time traveling to and from work for my future job.

==

That been said, most of the big companies is adopting flexible working anyway and that will benefit the companies as it reduces overheads with happier employees, therefore do we really need to take a pay cut for a WFH role?


----------



## Island (Mar 17, 2022)

Shanks said:


> That been said, most of the big companies is adopting flexible working anyway and that will benefit the companies as it reduces overheads with happier employees, therefore do we really need to take a pay cut for a WFH role?


Depending on what industry you're working in and how high up the corporate ladder you are, this might not be the case for very long.

Since the pandemic is winding down, lots of companies are pulling back on the indefinite WFH and flexible hours that were promised over the last two years. I'm positive about the long-term future of WFH, but right now things are a little messy.

So many places are reversing their stances on WFH and flexible hours that you'd really want to make sure a place is serious about those things before committing. I'd hate to start somewhere and find out a week later that everyone will be returning to the office in six months.

On the other hand, people are quitting their jobs over the WFH issue. If you don't mind going to the office most days a week, you might be able to snag a job vacated by somebody who didn't want to return to the office.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Mar 17, 2022)

Young ppl who are still unemployed normally becum GRAB / Deliveroo food delivery rider and if they work 12 hours a day for 7 days straight could get around USD$4000 per month.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 17, 2022)

@Shanks I wouldn't accept the job that paid less. Just a straight no. Especially if you have a growing family and investment plans. Nope, unless the job at least matches your salary, don't take it. Who knows how long it'll take to get back to where you were, we all know that it's harder to get a pay rise once you are in a company. This is the single best time to get a rise so don't waste it with a pay decrease.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 17, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> @Shanks I wouldn't accept the job that paid less. Just a straight no. Especially if you have a growing family and investment plans. Nope, unless the job at least matches your salary, don't take it. Who knows how long it'll take to get back to where you were, we all know that it's harder to get a pay rise once you are in a company. This is the single best time to get a rise so don't waste it with a pay decrease.


What if I start "contracting" with them now, while keep looking for a job that pays $15k more than my current role in the mean time?

WFH jobs means very flexible to go to interviews.

Just locked in another interview with a different company btw.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 17, 2022)

I dunno. Personally I'd feel uncomfortable working for such a short period knowing I was going to quit very soon. But that's up to you.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 17, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I dunno. Personally I'd feel uncomfortable working for such a short period knowing I was going to quit very soon. But that's up to you.


Me too. But the redundancy and "only" 10% interview to job application rate is giving me lots of emotional roller coasters. Having a job locked in could help with the nerves (and extra money) in the meantime.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 17, 2022)

They finally asked me about salary expectations today and I said directly what I'm after. There wasn't any changes in body languages or counter offers.

They also sent me a "test" to do over the weekend. Guess that test will be the final round.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Mar 18, 2022)

Joe Maiafication said:


> Young ppl who are still unemployed normally becum GRAB / Deliveroo food delivery rider and if they work 12 hours a day for 7 days straight could get around USD$4000 per month.


u in SG right? 4000 is big or not?  i thought SG salary in average just 2000-3000-4000 ish.  so that is quite good money to get delivering food


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Mar 18, 2022)

wibisana said:


> u in SG right? 4000 is big or not?  i thought SG salary in average just 2000-3000-4000 ish.  so that is quite good money to get delivering food




Yes pak,average salary here is around SGD$4000.
But need to work everyday 12-14 hours straight to hit the SGD$6000 as a delivery rider lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 22, 2022)

Just want to say a quick thanks @Island @Vagrant Tom . I just sent over some references for that role - i.e 99% chance.

Not 100% sure I'll take it or not yet. Still got 4 other companies in various interview rounds and more to come.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## dergeist (Mar 27, 2022)

Joe Maiafication said:


> Young ppl who are still unemployed normally becum GRAB / Deliveroo food delivery rider and if they work 12 hours a day for 7 days straight could get around USD$4000 per month.



Send me a link, I might move


----------



## Shanks (Mar 27, 2022)

dergeist said:


> Send me a link, I might move


Delivery fee for Maccas was $0.30 in Jakarta. Interested?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dergeist (Mar 27, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Delivery fee for Maccas was $0.30 in Jakarta. Interested?



Me was thinking more about Singapore, I can fly to Kuala Lumpur whenever, no


----------



## Shanks (Mar 27, 2022)

dergeist said:


> Me was thinking more about Singapore, I can fly to Kuala Lumpur whenever, no


@Mysticreader how much will you pay Derg as a Grab driver there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Mar 27, 2022)

dergeist said:


> Send me a link, I might move




i thought you're an IT software engineer getting 300k USD per annum ?


----------



## dergeist (Mar 27, 2022)

Joe Maiafication said:


> i thought you're an IT software engineer getting 300k USD per annum ?



Not me, me is only an investor and a chiller, looking for a full-time job now. You're mistaking me for @Ren. or @RemChu ?

Sometimes I think simple jobs are the best (least headache).


----------



## Shanks (Mar 27, 2022)

Joe Maiafication said:


> i thought you're an IT software engineer getting 300k USD per annum ?


"The average software engineer salary in Australia is $117,580 per year or $60.30 per hour. Entry-level positions start at $100,000 per year, while most experienced workers make up to $160,000 per year."

It's okay... I guess. Uber can do $2000 net per week working 5 days btw.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 27, 2022)

Oh yeah, @dergeist ain't you in the US? Just take an uber job and you can listen to Cathy Woods in your car while ubering people around all day.


----------



## dergeist (Mar 27, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Oh yeah, @dergeist* ain't you in the US? *Just take an uber job and you can listen to Cathy Woods in your car while ubering people around all day.



No, I'm a Brit. I've been trying to find something by Nick Sleep, but only his letters exist, I can't drive and listen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 27, 2022)

dergeist said:


> No, I'm a Brit. I've been trying to find something by Nick Sleep, but only his letters exist, I can't drive and listen



Which part of Britain? 

You know studies have shown that the UK is in fact the best country in the world. It's an empirical fact.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## wibisana (Mar 27, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Which part of Britain?
> 
> You know studies have shown that the UK is in fact the best country in the world. It's an empirical fact.


yes The empire was the best country in the world

Long Live Queen Victoria!!!


----------



## wibisana (Mar 27, 2022)

in 10yrs maybe I would do uber combined with entrepeneurship. current job as easy as it is just wont do


----------



## dergeist (Mar 27, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Which part of Britain?
> 
> You know studies have shown that the UK is in fact the best country in the world. It's an empirical fact.



I can't disagree with the empirical fact part. However, I'm not a fan of the weather. 

I am from one of the home counties.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Mar 27, 2022)

dergeist said:


> No, I'm a Brit. I've been trying to find something by Nick Sleep, but only his letters exist, I can't drive and listen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 27, 2022)

@Island @Vagrant Tom regarding that WFH job. Despite telling them my salary expectation in the interview, they came back and offer me something that $35K below that. After a few back and forth, they offer me $10K more.. i.e $25K below my salary expectation. I have decline the offer.

Just want to let you guys know.

I am expect 2 more offers over the next 2 days and have a total of 9 companies I'm interviewing for in various stages.


----------



## Schneider (Apr 9, 2022)

bumping for a lucrative business opportunity @wibisana 




wondering what this cafe's all about, seems kinda packed

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## wibisana (Apr 9, 2022)

Schneider said:


> bumping for a lucrative business opportunity @wibisana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your ice cream is getting sucked there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

